# Cleaning feet after going outside



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

So I made it as habit of cleaning Oreos' feet whenever he goes outside.

Quick pees get a quick clean with a dry cloth.

Longer walks tot he park to poop will mean he goes in the tub for a feet, butt, pee pee area and face wash.

So, for the quick pees, he will come in the door but will not run into the house. He'll just stand there and wait for me to clean his feet.

For the longer walks, I will lift him up and bring him to his water dish in the kitchen to get some water, then lift him to the bathtub.

Funny and cute thing happened twice over the weekend. We went out for a long walk, came home and I proceeded to lift him to his water bowl. He drinks some water and darts for the bathroom. I chase after him and what does he do????

He jumps in the tub. lol

Sometimes it amazes me how smart he is when he wants to be.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff Rocky.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Good Boy Oreo! Such a smarty pants! LOL


----------

